# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Extreme WILD attempts

## MasterMind

I'm so frustrated of not succed a WILD, and I know if you trick your body to fall asleep while keeping your mind awake near a rem you will have a lucid dream.
It seems like not many people are able to WILD before sleep. I'm going to try a extreme WILD method xD Sometime during the day I will try Sythix Breathing method (be aware of my breath as long as I can when I meditate) then when I go to sleep I perform Ninja9578 99 Breath method but I will keep on be aware of my breathing until I am 100% sure that I am dreaming (feel the conscious shift) and my question is when do we have our first rem cycle ? xD 

Sythix Breathing Consciously:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=28415
Ninja9578 99 Breaths to Relive a Wandering (Master xD)Mind:http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=58032

----------


## ClearView

The first REM cycle occurs about each hour and a half, but I am pretty sure the REM cycle begins after four hours of sleep. WILDing does work before sleep for certain people, and if you can get into SP before sleep then you know it works for you. I attempt WILD's before sleep and after everynight, and I have been getting great success but I am not fully through the process yet. You have to relax and try to induce the SP mentally as well, if you want the process to be faster. You have to welcome SP, and encourage it to bring you further and faster to your lucid dream. Take these steps and you will have success in no time. I suggest looking at the great tutorials on WILDing in the Tutorial section here: http://dreamviews.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=74
I am sure you will get a lucid dream soon enough, "Impossible is Nothing"

-CV

----------


## MasterMind

Thanks Clearview.

But I've had a lucid dream but not a WILD.
I reply my results later ...

----------


## ClearView

I know, I am talking about WILD induced lucid dreams. It is different that your average DILD, because you go into the dream already in a coincious lucid state.
Anytime  :wink2: 
-CV

----------


## MasterMind

Ah yeah x) But I really don't know what I am doing wrong. 
I usually just do a WBTB and follow every step Preparation-Relaxation and when I finaly succed to not fall asleep during the process nothing happends.. 
no imagery or anything just some vibrations and heaviness and I just give up and do a reality check, but it's hard to move and my body is paralysed and my reality check tells me that I am awake...

and I know I just should wait a little bit longer.. but nothing ever happens... it's annoying. WILD is hard :S

I reply my result tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## ClearView

It is hard, but when you feel like giving up it is something special. Not many people know this mastermind, but when you feel like giving up the most, it is the effects of the WILD. It is happening because your body is testing you by giving you false emotions. Next time you feel like giving up, keep going, and the WILD will be closer than ever. Good Luck, Mastermind.

-CV

----------


## MasterMind

Oh had never thought of that thank you!
damn, I am supposed to trick my body to fall asleep but the body tricks me -.-

You seem so wise xD How is it even possible that you have never had a lucid dream? o.O

----------


## ClearView

I spend my time around people who know about lucid dreaming, and I spend my time learning about lucid dreaming. I believe that If i learn enough about something and I set my mind out to accomplish a task, I will eventually do it. I am trying to help people, and see to it that they don't give up. I am actually doing a mini project tonight, if you want to join in come to the chat and we could talk to it. It also depends on your timezone  ::D: 

The body has tricked me so many times, I have learned all it's tricks. Now the key is to be able to advance further in the paralysis stage. Good luck, and yes I know, its sad that I have not had a lucid yet, but the eternal flame of heading to success is always burning!
Now all foolishness aside  ::D: , its not too hard to trick you're body. As soon as you feel your body trying to do something, be it making an itch, uncomfortably, and whatever, just tell it this: "Yes body, I know you don't want me to lucid dream. But I am fucking determined and you cannot stop me." At this point your mind will be fighting itself. One half against the other lul.

Sorry I kind of posted with humor and seriousness mixed together, but you should still follow what I read because it seems to help me focus  ::D: 

-CV

----------


## atkins513

Mastermind, I have had 7 LD's in 3 weeks, 1 on my very first attempt using a particular method. If you are interested its in the tutorials. its known as CAN-WILD. You use a timer to continue waking you up, until eventually your body doesnt wake up, but your mind does. You wake up in the dream, and also, everytime you wake up in the bed, your body is already in SP, so if you dont wake up in the dream, and instead wake up in bed, your body will either be in SP, or very very close, like minutes or less away.. So its much much easier to have either a traditional DILD, or WILD, just a shortcut, works great for me. Let me know if you want the timer for the computer, or the timer MP3s...

----------


## MasterMind

Hehe funny read ClearView :smiley:  Well I guess I am going to pracctise meditation (focus on my breathing without getting bored or disturbed and then keep on fight against my body x) 

But I can try that CAN-WILD (nice name  :smiley:  ) atkins513 and yeah please do send me that timer
Sounds like a cool idea
IT'S THIS YOU MEAN?! It seems to good to be true :O 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKquVghfwG0

----------


## ClearView

Hey mastermind, I have tried the Can-Wild. Its really good. I always forget to turn the sound up though  ::D: 
Can-WILD tut:http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=87710

-CV

----------


## MasterMind

Thanks again  :smiley:  I tomorrow night, because this night I am going to try to wake up in the dream worldby tricking my mind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKquV...eature=related

I will:

1.Go to bed
2.Wake up 5.5 hour later
3.Stay up for 45 minutes and avoiding lights
4.Get back to bed and start the alarm routine and fall asleep
5.Hopefully I wake up in the dream world here  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

> Thanks again  I tomorrow night, because this night I am going to try to wake up in the dream worldby tricking my mind.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKquV...eature=related
> 
> I will:
> 
> 1.Go to bed
> 2.Wake up 5.5 hour later
> 3.Stay up for 45 minutes and avoiding lights
> ...



Ya, but if you dont, just go right back to sleep, and again and again, eventually you either wake up in SP, close to SP, or in a dream... give it a shot. Here is the timer from Lucidology 101. It works awesome. Its in exe form, but feel free to scan it if need be. You should even watch the youtube video again for a better understanding once you see what the timer looks like. Make sure your volume is cranked lol.
http://rapidshare.com/files/371205228/timer1.exe.html

----------


## MasterMind

> Ya, but if you dont, just go right back to sleep, and again and again, eventually you either wake up in SP, close to SP, or in a dream... give it a shot. Here is the timer from Lucidology 101. It works awesome. Its in exe form, but feel free to scan it if need be. You should even watch the youtube video again for a better understanding once you see what the timer looks like. Make sure your volume is cranked lol.
> http://rapidshare.com/files/371205228/timer1.exe.html



Yeah I have  :smiley:  But I will use my ipod and a routine app with the ramp 4.

Thank you so much x)

----------


## MasterMind

Btw which free movement reality check do you recommend?

----------


## atkins513

well my personal Movement free RC is because I wear contacts. I take them out when I sleep, if i open my eyes and the room is perfectly clear, then i know its a dream version of my vision. Works great for me but obviously this one isnt for every one. Another Movement free RC i have heard of is trying to push your tongue thru the roof of your mouth.. seems easy enough lol...

----------


## MasterMind

Ok I'm up for my WBTB now  :smiley:  Wish me Good Luck! xD

I'm from Sweden if you wonder why it's a weird time =)

----------


## atkins513

Good Luck.

----------


## MasterMind

Bah.. I followed each step except ONE.
I didn't avoid lights :S I started my computer with bright light, and when I went to bed again I couldn't fell asleep!  :Sad:  

Maybe I should not do this with a WBTB when I stay up for 45 minutes. 
Next time I I just set my alarm clock to wake me up and then I just start immediately with the WILD.

How do you do it atkins513?

----------


## atkins513

> Bah.. I followed each step except ONE.
> I didn't avoid lights :S I started my computer with bright light, and when I went to bed again I couldn't fell asleep!  
> 
> Maybe I should not do this with a WBTB when I stay up for 45 minutes. 
> Next time I I just set my alarm clock to wake me up and then I just start immediately with the WILD.
> 
> How do you do it atkins513?



I keep the staying awake part very short. 15 minutes or less. Depending on how tired I am. If i wake up and i am extremely tired and sleepy, then I stay up about 15-20 minutes to get myself woke up more but not so much that i cant sleep.. If i wake up and im only a little tired, i stay up 5 mins, then go back to bed, before i get woken up too much.. its really about finding your sweet spot before laying back down. You should be tired enough to sleep, but awake enough to become lucid..

----------


## Cochise

hey everyone, im new to this lucid dream thing, so im not sure about some stuff  :tongue2:  let me tell you this morning's experience...

i was sleeping at my girlfriends... and she got up in the night for bathroom, it woke me up and i decided to stay alert, and stop moving my body... so, is this procedure called a WBTB WILD?

I stopped moving my body, and after a while, i felt waves of energy comming from my feet and going through me to the other end of my body... and maybe 3-4 minutes after this, i would hear parsels of Bach's chamber music, i guess those where hypnagogic hallucinations? But after that someone was walking around the house and i got frustrated (cant ever concentrate on anything at her place cause everybody is so noisy...). Do you think if i persisted i would have had a lucid dream even though there was noise and everything?

There some other thing im not sure  :tongue2: . people around here are always talking of HH and HI, but whats the difference between those and CEVs (i can get CEV just by closing my eyes and concentrating on them, but i dont get whats the difference between CEVs and HH, to me, a clouds or a pattern of colour is nothing more than that, be it a CEV or a HH  :tongue2:

----------


## atkins513

> hey everyone, im new to this lucid dream thing, so im not sure about some stuff  let me tell you this morning's experience...
> 
> i was sleeping at my girlfriends... and she got up in the night for bathroom, it woke me up and i decided to stay alert, and stop moving my body... so, is this procedure called a WBTB WILD?
> 
> I stopped moving my body, and after a while, i felt waves of energy comming from my feet and going through me to the other end of my body... and maybe 3-4 minutes after this, i would hear parsels of Bach's chamber music, i guess those where hypnagogic hallucinations? But after that someone was walking around the house and i got frustrated (cant ever concentrate on anything at her place cause everybody is so noisy...). Do you think if i persisted i would have had a lucid dream even though there was noise and everything?
> 
> There some other thing im not sure . people around here are always talking of HH and HI, but whats the difference between those and CEVs (i can get CEV just by closing my eyes and concentrating on them, but i dont get whats the difference between CEVs and HH, to me, a clouds or a pattern of colour is nothing more than that, be it a CEV or a HH



Yes, It is called WakeBackToBed, WBTB. I think if you would have continued you could have done it. Also remember the mind plays tricks on us, and one of those tricks is to give you the complete issusion that it is not working, just before you start to slip into it deeply. Several people have mentioned this happening, but instead of giving up, they shortly find themselves deep in LD. Hang in there.. and dont give up.

as for HH/HI, they are the same. HH is hypnotic hallucinations, and HI is Hypnotic Imagery. They are just different terms to explain the sam ething. I have never heard of CEV, what does that mean? C? E? Hallucinations.?

----------


## Clyde Machine

Mastermind, here's something you're going to want to use, from Planarportals.com:

That's your sleep cycle. REM does NOT occur after four hours as CV mentioned somewhere up in this topic, but after 90 minutes, as he had also stated. Follow that graph to plan out your lucid attempts.

Also, WILDing for me (even though I've only done it once, yet attempted many many times) shouldn't and probably can't be forced. If it takes an "extreme" attempt to get there, I applaud your enthusiasm and ambition but can't really expect you to succeed if you're doing this out of impatience. It took me 75 days to get to my first WILD and Office Flake's took 9 months, if that puts things into perspective. But, WILDs are different for everyone. I don't even use anyone else' method for WILDing, I just attempt what seems right for me, using certain techniques for relaxation and figuring out the transitions myself, so don't discount the possibility that you'll have to come up with an entirely new way of WILDing just to get to it.

Good luck no matter what method you use.  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

Wilding is much much easier with Wake Back To Bed.

----------


## Cochise

> as for HH/HI, they are the same. HH is hypnotic hallucinations, and HI is Hypnotic Imagery. They are just different terms to explain the sam ething. I have never heard of CEV, what does that mean? C? E? Hallucinations.?




im sorry for getting this thread a bit off topic...

CEV means closed eye visuals, i had experimented with them long before experimenting with lucid dreaming (i didnt know about techniques and all, i just wanted to watch CEVs one morning)), and this had led me to a scene where i was driving a car really fast in a city with no trees and no buildings that ressembled mine with with its arrangement of streets (basically, there were streets and patches of grass in between). I guess that was a failed wild, as i wasnt lucid and i woke my self up because i was surprised...

heres a link of some artwork of someone... http://lftovr.projectsd.net/closed-eye-visuals.jpg mine are not as intense as this, but this is what it looks like in general.

There are different levels of CEVs, the highest being OEV (open eye visuals). Basically, i think CEVs are some sort of noise signals happening in the brain lobe in charge of vision... i guess wiki is always fun for a quick learn, so here it is (i think i had learned that from there as well)... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closed-...:_Visual_noise

I guess this could deserve a whole new "CEV vs HH" thread, to find out weither those are the same or not... Maybe HH is just CEVs seen when in a relaxed state nearing sleep, or maybe those are two different things, i dont know  :tongue2:  Ill be researching both and maybe create a thread related to it if i find interesting stuff...

and again, if sorry for hijacking your thread, mastermind

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Wilding is much much easier with Wake Back To Bed.



I would love to agree, but I wouldn't be able to support it; I have to WILD in the afternoon cause I just fall asleep if I do it otherwise, with OR without a WBTB! XD

----------


## MasterMind

Ok attempt two this night  :smiley:  This time I will avoid light to any price and only stay up for 10 minutes or so ..

----------


## atkins513

> Ok attempt two this night  This time I will avoid light to any price and only stay up for 10 minutes or so ..



Great, good luck and keep me posted.. I really wanna see you do this  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Ok this night I woke up and were really tired and just stay up for 5 minutes or so. Then I fell asleep with the ramp started and woke up and fell asleep as I would. And I remembered to lay still when I woke up. I remember that each time I woke up my legs and feet were vibrating and I had a weird feeling.
Suddenly I woke up and I thought that I had a very strong FEELING that I had failed, but it was like my body tricked me or something. And when I tried to move because I gave up, I was completely paralysed! -.- This time I guess I were closer than ever...

But for the third attempt. What should I do if I wake up and suspect that I am paraylsed? 
Should I fall asleep and hope that the method will work or act like I were wilding and when I am in SP I should see HI.
It's hard to decide :S because if I'm not in SP nothing will happend and if I fail to wake up in the dream then it was just waste of time  :Sad: 
What if I am dreaming at this point   ::o:  so much to think of ...

and like ClerView said:





> It is hard, but when you feel like giving up it is something special. Not many people know this mastermind, but when you feel like giving up the most, it is the effects of the WILD. It is happening because your body is testing you by giving you false emotions. Next time you feel like giving up, keep going, and the WILD will be closer than ever. Good Luck, Mastermind.
> 
> -CV



I should have listened to him..

----------


## Clyde Machine

Feelings of giving up being a kind of side effect of WILDing? Hm, I've had that a couple times, after I've done an attempt correctly or not. I lay there wondering if I should stop or keep going. By then, my legs are starting to hurt and I'm too distracted to continue, but it's good that I stop then, 'cause at that point I'm just forcing it, it's not coming naturally like it should.

Keep working at it, MasterMind! It'll probably be a while before you get where you want to be; figure out your body, and figure out your mind.

----------


## MasterMind

I will!

But this method seems to suit me well, because like atkis513 said, this works like a shortcut to SP. and I don't lose any sleep. and they are 2 chances everytime that I get a WILD because you can either wake up inside the dream or wake up in SP. I need to know what to do if I wake up in SP.

Attempt 3 this night: 

Third time lucky!

----------


## Clyde Machine

Mmmmm, if you wake up then, just DEILD, that's what I do, and it takes no preparation or extra thinking or anything. It's my little catch-all to increase my chances for lucidity, 'cause now I can either WILD, DILD, or DEILD, depending on how things go for me.

----------


## MasterMind

Oh right! I had forget DEILD completely :S 

I couldn't perform a WILD last night the alarm awoken my parents too and they got pissed of xD But I have solved this problem with a headset, I use a ipod app to wake me up. And now I am prepared for the awakening thanks to Clyde Machine  :smiley: 

I've heard that you can hold your breath for ever in a dream is that true ?  ::D: 
If it's true then you can block your throat and see if you can breathe, a new free movement reality check. x)
And if you imagine a sound in a dream do you actually hear it vivid in the dream then? 
I'm just trying to discover more free movement reality checks  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Ok.. a new attempt this night. Good Night sweet dreams  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

> Ok.. a new attempt this night. Good Night sweet dreams



Hey man, i was out of town for a couple days but I am really glad to hear that the method I use worked for you.... So next time you wake up in SP, here is what to do.. Keep your eyes closed and continue staying perfectly still. Imagine yourself being in the room just outside of your bedroom, and imagine yourself looking down at your feet.. even though you may not see anything for be in a LD, continue visualizing the room outside your door, imagine looking down at your feet... Imagine how the floor looks, and think about all the detail of it... think about how your feet look as you look down at them... think about all the detail that you would be able to see if you were really standing out side your room, and CONTINUE doing this without moving or changing anything... continue visualizing as many details as possible looking down at your feet.. forget about your real body, and do not think about it, immerse yourself with the details of standing outside your room, looking at your feet.. The reason you are looking down at your feet and the floor is because you are starting with a small visual space for your brain to recreate... Usually, after a very short while of thinking about all these details.. you will find yourself standing on the floor outside your bedroom... when this happens, continue looking at all the real detail now that you see...  continue focusing on this detail as you slowly look up to take in more of your surroundings and as you look up you will see more and more detail... from here.. follow my tutorial in my signature to really supercharge your LD experience. The reason this method seems to work so well is that when you LD, your booting up the video performance, much like you do in a computer.. you have to fully boot it up by engaging it and loading in all the graphics 360 degrees around you... But if you just try to start the game out suddenly, your Graphics card will glitch out and shut down the computer... hence the loading process of games, warming the graphics card to sustain the load... you have to do practically the same thing with your brain, and the more often you LD, the quicker this process will run... I wish you good luck tonight, and be sure to let me know how it all goes!!

PS. Those movement free reality checks that rely on visualization or sounds probably will not work as well for you until you begin to learn to manipulate the LD world.. I would not count on reality checks that require a partial LD control, until you can fully LD and control your environment. For now stick with what you know... Blocking your throat with your tongue could prove to be a very good movement free RC, as it is a real physical movement, but very very small... let me know!!

----------


## MasterMind

> Hey man, i was out of town for a couple days but I am really glad to hear that the method I use worked for you.... So next time you wake up in SP, here is what to do.. Keep your eyes closed and continue staying perfectly still. Imagine yourself being in the room just outside of your bedroom, and imagine yourself looking down at your feet.. even though you may not see anything for be in a LD, continue visualizing the room outside your door, imagine looking down at your feet... Imagine how the floor looks, and think about all the detail of it... think about how your feet look as you look down at them... think about all the detail that you would be able to see if you were really standing out side your room, and CONTINUE doing this without moving or changing anything... continue visualizing as many details as possible looking down at your feet.. forget about your real body, and do not think about it, immerse yourself with the details of standing outside your room, looking at your feet.. The reason you are looking down at your feet and the floor is because you are starting with a small visual space for your brain to recreate... Usually, after a very short while of thinking about all these details.. you will find yourself standing on the floor outside your bedroom... when this happens, continue looking at all the real detail now that you see...  continue focusing on this detail as you slowly look up to take in more of your surroundings and as you look up you will see more and more detail... from here.. follow my tutorial in my signature to really supercharge your LD experience. The reason this method seems to work so well is that when you LD, your booting up the video performance, much like you do in a computer.. you have to fully boot it up by engaging it and loading in all the graphics 360 degrees around you... But if you just try to start the game out suddenly, your Graphics card will glitch out and shut down the computer... hence the loading process of games, warming the graphics card to sustain the load... you have to do practically the same thing with your brain, and the more often you LD, the quicker this process will run... I wish you good luck tonight, and be sure to let me know how it all goes!!
> 
> PS. Those movement free reality checks that rely on visualization or sounds probably will not work as well for you until you begin to learn to manipulate the LD world.. I would not count on reality checks that require a partial LD control, until you can fully LD and control your environment. For now stick with what you know... Blocking your throat with your tongue could prove to be a very good movement free RC, as it is a real physical movement, but very very small... let me know!!



Thank you so much <3 
from now on I actually do this every night. I don't get tired during the day, actually I get more alert for some reason. The next time I wake up in SP i will follow these steps and when I get lucid I will follow those steps too.
But my main problem is very weird, but it has only happend two times and it will probably not be any problem the upcoming nights. But sometimes I can't fall asleep :S I bought a sleeping mask that helped and I can even use it as a reality check (The next time I can see I am dreaming). 
But thanks to you atkins513, all I have to do is to wake up in SP and follow your steps. and I have already woken up in SP right ? x) 
I will record this with my videocamera just for fun and when I succed I can edit the clip and show somebody who wants to see how a WILD can look like.

Btw your dream extending tutorial seems cool, can you really make 30 minutes waking time feel like 4 hours in a lucid dream ? :O
then you can make 3 hours feel like an enitre day xo

----------


## MasterMind

Ok this night I got lucid but not a WILD. 
It was a DILD-WILD (Dream-WILD) x) 

I woke up in the dream this time, but I didn't do a reailty check. Instead I thought that I were in SP and tried to WILD, I felt huge vibrations and then it stopped. I got a false awakening and lost my lucidity, then I dreamed a normal dream and then I woke up. The clock were 01.24 and I went to bed 22.00!

----------


## atkins513

> Ok this night I got lucid but not a WILD. 
> It was a DILD-WILD (Dream-WILD) x) 
> 
> I woke up in the dream this time, but I didn't do a reailty check. Instead I thought that I were in SP and tried to WILD, I felt huge vibrations and then it stopped. I got a false awakening and lost my lucidity, then I dreamed a normal dream and then I woke up. The clock were 01.24 and I went to bed 22.00!



Im really glad it worked for you... watch out for those false awakenings.. they are very common with these methods.  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Yeah and once again thank you so much for your help. 
You made me succed a WILD in 5 attempts and days, even if I failed to stay lucid because of the FA, it was still a WILD.

Now all I have to do is to find easier ways to fall asleep when you can't, and remember to perform a free movement reality check upon awakening.
but I don't really know any good free movement reality checks  :Sad: 

Sleepmask: Yeah if you can see when you wearing a sleepmask you are obviously dreaming, but sometimes you are blind in the dream too.
Spoon Bending check: Squeeze a spoon and see if it bends, doesn't the body wakes up if I do this?

I need more of these reality checks

----------


## atkins513

> Yeah and once again thank you so much for your help. 
> You made me succed a WILD in 5 attempts and days, even if I failed to stay lucid because of the FA, it was still a WILD.
> 
> Now all I have to do is to find easier ways to fall asleep when you can't, and remember to perform a free movement reality check upon awakening.
> but I don't really know any good free movement reality checks 
> 
> Sleepmask: Yeah if you can see when you wearing a sleepmask you are obviously dreaming, but sometimes you are blind in the dream too.
> Spoon Bending check: Squeeze a spoon and see if it bends, doesn't the body wakes up if I do this?
> 
> I need more of these reality checks



from what i read the spoon bending is such a small movement that it counts as a movement free RC. But i have never personally tried this one. I still use my contacts/vision as a movement free RC. I take my contacts out when i sleep, so if i wake up with clear vision I know its an FA. I have heard that if you try to push your tongue through the roof of your mouth or something works.. and I have heard that blocking your throat with your tongue and breathing, but honestly, what i use works for me so i dont try others lol...  :smiley: 

Im glad I have been able to help you and keep trying, because you will get better.. i failed today also.. it happens to us all.. no worries.. tomorrow will be better for us both  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Yeah  :smiley:  But this night it worked but I failed because I guessed wrong (again...)
I guessed that it would not be a big chance that I wake up in the dream an there for don't need to do a free movement reailty check and I wished for wake up SP. but I did woke up in the dream and believed that I were awake because I dreamed my normal day and were aware, but I didn't knew that I was dreaming. And it happend weird things but not that weird that I could realise that it was a dream and I lost my lucidity at the end. I feel so stupid now.. I need to solve this Free movement realitycheck problem. it's hard to remember :S

I've just notcied that I have started to wake up after each dream, and maybe I don't need to set my alarm clock anymore ?  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

This night I will do the sleeping mask reality check.

If I can't see when I wake up I am awake and just stay still, If I can see I am dreaming. Sometimes you are blind in a dream if you use this reality check, then I just listen for sounds that can tell me that I am dreaming.

----------


## freakyDreamer

> The first REM cycle occurs about each hour and a half, but I am pretty sure the REM cycle begins after four hours of sleep. WILDing does work before sleep for certain people, and if you can get into SP before sleep then you know it works for you. I attempt WILD's before sleep and after everynight, and I have been getting great success but I am not fully through the process yet. You have to relax and try to induce the SP mentally as well, if you want the process to be faster. You have to welcome SP, and encourage it to bring you further and faster to your lucid dream. Take these steps and you will have success in no time. I suggest looking at the great tutorials on WILDing in the Tutorial section here: http://dreamviews.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=74
> I am sure you will get a lucid dream soon enough, "Impossible is Nothing"
> 
> -CV



Yes, I know you have a REM cycle every hour and a half exactly almost.  Lately I have been drinking a lot of water before going to bed, so I wake up after every REM cycle, and I see that I wake up almost exactly every hour and a half, starting after about 4 hours of sleep.  Thus, I know when my REM cylces are, so I will probably set my alarm to beep during a REM cycle, and either have a EILD or DEILD.
-FreakyDreamer

----------


## MasterMind

Thank you atkins513 for making me finally WILD.

I use this evey night now I just set my alarm clock to beep after 5h put not turn it on, and for some reason my mind wakes me up one minute earlier than the set time and I just do a WBTB then I use the ramp alarms. 

EASY AS PIE. And in the dream I pracctise soccer and pwn my friends the next day x)

ps. I don't write down my normal dreams just lucids. I know it's bad, but I don't have the time for it... 

Well, USE THIS TECHNIQUE!

----------


## atkins513

> Thank you atkins513 for making me finally WILD.
> 
> I use this evey night now I just set my alarm clock to beep after 5h put not turn it on, and for some reason my mind wakes me up one minute earlier than the set time and I just do a WBTB then I use the ramp alarms. 
> 
> EASY AS PIE. And in the dream I pracctise soccer and pwn my friends the next day x)
> 
> ps. I don't write down my normal dreams just lucids. I know it's bad, but I don't have the time for it... 
> 
> Well, USE THIS TECHNIQUE!



great man, im very glad i was able to help you... check out my tutorial for making your lucids last long now... and let me know what you think!

----------


## MasterMind

Yeah I will  :smiley:  But right now I just seem to wake up in the dream and not in SP and I can't try your guide yet because I want to be in my room when I try your stabilize technique

----------


## MasterMind

Ok this technique works every time :O I either wake up in my bed paralysed and WILD or in the dream and DILD. This night I woke up and lay on the beach, I looked at the sand and grabbed some of the sand and threw up in the air, I heard the waves and the bird sound. And I've read that flying makes the dream more vivid and I take rate and levitated a little. Then I asked a DC if he could take me to the moon, but he said that he had no idea of what I were talking about :S
Then I woke up and lay still but nothing happend and I felt that my foot was moving and I thought that I had failed. But it was a FA and then I woke up for real. But this technique makes me lucid every time, but I still need a good movement free reality check  :Sad:  Maybe I should just do a movement reality check and if I am awake I just run the ramp again. Yeah I will try that next night. 

I'm going to write "You are NOT dreaming" on my right hand and use that as a reality check when I wake up.

----------


## atkins513

AWESOME!! I think more people should try this technique!

----------


## MasterMind

Yes they should x)

----------


## MasterMind

ZOMG! This technique is the best :O 
I set my alarm to wake me up 5 hours later and I placed the alarm on my desk and just went to sleep. Then 5 hours later I just went up turned it off just to make sure that I could fall asleep I went to bed directly and started the alarm ramp. And once again I woke up in my dream. I lay on the floor in a blue shirt and I realised that it was in a dream. I focused on the details in the room and looked out the window. I saw cats and they were singin and dancing like the aristo cats  :smiley:  and then I begun my longest lucid dream ever. I saw some people in a room and were for some reason not allowed to be there, so I wanted to become invisible and I asked a DC how to become invisible. And the DC just pointed at a desk with a sign that said "DREAM" and there was a bowl with patches, and I were like WTF what am I supposed to do with these and he said "Stick them to the part you want to become invisible of course..."
And yeah it was weird and when I had covered my body parts with patches I got allergic to them :S I were not in control of the dream I were just aware and could control my body. But it was fun and cool to explore the dreamworld.

----------


## hobbit

I need some advice from you guys.
I have tried to do CAN-WILD two times now (with the lucidology 101 timer) and I have a really irritating problem.
I cannot get myself to sleep again before the first timer rings.
And when that happens, I just wake up a little more it seems, because I can't sleep before the next alarm either (and so on).

Tonight I actually prepared my laptop with the timer before going to bed.
When my alarm first woke me up at 06:00 I just grabbed my laptop without even leaving my bed and started the timer.
I also had like a 1/5 glass of water to.
But even though I didn't even exit bed, I couldn't sleep before the first timer rang.
After the third timer rang, I and still hadn't fallen asleep, I just turned it off and gave up.
Do you guys have any "tricks" to fall asleep faster? I think at least I should go to bed earlier to avoid noise from the street and the rest of the house, but up until timer number two rang there really wasn't that much noise.
I think also I'm gonna get some earplugs, but I need to find something comfortable, because I really hate earplugs.

I'm also thinking about starting the timer from lucidology before going to bed, and setting the first timer to like 5 hours.
That way I can set all the timers after that to the intervals I should have and I wont even need to leave bed to start the timer, because it's already on.
Have anyone tried that?

----------


## MasterMind

Hmm it's odd that you can't fall asleep, maybe you should change your WBTB time.
Try this:

1: Sleep and set your alarmclock to wake you up 5 hours later
2: Stay up for 5 minutes (or less( just make sure that you can fall asleep again
3: Go to bed and start the timer ( I use my Ipod and a app that works the same way as the lucidology timer)
4: If you wake up you are in SP lay still and do a DEILD
5: You can also be dreaming, perform a free-movement reailty check.

When do you go to bed? Try to avoid sunlight or any other lights it makes you too alert.

----------


## hobbit

> Hmm it's odd that you can't fall asleep, maybe you should change your WBTB time.
> Try this:
> 
> 1: Sleep and set your alarmclock to wake you up 5 hours later
> 2: Stay up for 5 minutes (or less( just make sure that you can fall asleep again
> 3: Go to bed and start the timer ( I use my Ipod and a app that works the same way as the lucidology timer)
> 4: If you wake up you are in SP lay still and do a DEILD
> 5: You can also be dreaming, perform a free-movement reailty check.
> 
> When do you go to bed? Try to avoid sunlight or any other lights it makes you too alert.




I went to bed 01:00 last night.
But I'm gonna go to bed in like half an hour (23:30) tonight.
I'll probably wake myself up like 4:30 tonight. Should be pretty quiet then unless some idiots decides to throw a party tonight  :tongue2:

----------


## hobbit

> I went to bed 01:00 last night.
> But I'm gonna go to bed in like half an hour (23:30) tonight.
> I'll probably wake myself up like 4:30 tonight. Should be pretty quiet then unless some idiots decides to throw a party tonight



Ok, heres what I tried tonight.
I went to bed 23:45 and started the timer on my laptop.
I set the first timer to 300minutes (5 hours) and left the rest unchanged.
When the first timer went off 04:45 I stayed in bed found a comfy position, and just tried to relax again to fall asleep.
But I think I must be trying to hard, or maybe the knowledge that an alarm is going to ring in 12 minutes is keeping me awake, because I still couldn't fall asleep.
I was actually awake for four alarms before I decided that I had to get some real sleep.
Am I supposed to just keep trying even though I haven't fallen alseep for so long?

Maybe this method just doesn't work for me  :Sad:

----------


## MasterMind

Okay I'm going to try this method again  ::D:  I woke up 8.00 am and WBTB and the time is now 09.00.
The timer ramp looks like this: 8min, 4min, 8min, 12min. 16min 20min, 20min and that's it.
And hopefully if I become lucid I stabilize the dream enough to make it feel real.

----------


## zhineTech

i have tried this a handful of times. i first learned of it from the infamous "lucidology" videos.

each time i have tried it i could not fall back asleep before the initial 8 min timer.

you guys have inspired me to try it again.

----------


## MasterMind

Yeah me too, when I first started this I never could fall asleep again. Now I know that was because I either set the WBTB to late or that I was up to long in my WBTB 
now I set the WBTB alarm to wake me up 5 hours later and when I wake up I just put on a sleepmask and start the ramp and fall asleep immediately.
And now I don't even try to DEILD when the alarm beeps I just fell asleep and asleep and I even move. And now this method is like a 100 % guranteed DILD but it's still as vivid as a WILD and all I have to do now is to remember to do a realitycheck, but that is easy because the dream is much more vivid and I am more aware.
And while I was writing this I just came up with an Idea that may make me lucid everytime o.O
I just mentioned that I move everytime I wake up because I don't care about the DEILD, then all I have to do is to perform a MOVEMENT realitycheck after each alarm.
Like the noseplug realitycheck. But my biggest problem is to remember to stabilize the dream. I really hope that I get a false awakening xD

I reply my results tomorrow.

----------

